# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  می خوام تک رقمی بشم. معدلم کمه به نظر شما میشه؟ ( نهایی 95/ کنکور 96)

## Anne Shirley

سلام من سوم ریاضی ام
امسال اصلا درس نخوندم حتی واسه نهایی فقط صبح می خوندم
تا حالا هم خیلی امتحانامو بد دادم
عربی 16
شیمی 14
هندسه 13
دینی 17
جبر 17
زبان فارسی 17
اگه امتحانای بعدی مو 20 هم بشم فکر کنم معدلم 17 میشه
خیلی دوست دارم سال دیگه رتبه ی تک رقمی بیارم
به نظر شما میشه؟
باید چی کار کنم؟

----------


## alibahadori

خیلی براتون تک رقمی مهمه ؟

----------


## Mahdi1377

@8MIT8
ایشون بهتر راهنمایی میکنن  :Yahoo (1): 
ممنون از داداش سجاد  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mahdi2015

اگه تک رقمی می خوای همه رو تا اینجا باید ترمیم کنی یا هم دعا کنی تاثیر مثبت بشه ....

----------


## mpaarshin

تاثير مثبت بشه ميتوني با صرف خوندن كنكور بشي مثبت نباشه واسه سال ديگه زير بيست بگيري تك رقمي ميپره
بعدش تك رقمي شي چيكار كني؟؟ تو نهايي كه مطالب حفظ ميشه تو كنكورم كه مزخرف تر از اون فقط اين وسط هيشكي هيچي ياد نميگيره

----------


## fafa.Mmr

شماها با این تاپیک هاتون هم وقت خودتون را تلف میکنین هم سردرگم میشین
اگه به صورت خصوصی از اقای افشار یاامیر حسین احمدی@ ویا با هرکس دیگه ای که دراینجا رفیق هستین راهنمایی بخوایین بهتره 
اگه سوال درسی بود اخرش به جواب میرسیدی ولی برای مشاوره تاپیک زدن جز سردرگمی نتیجه دیگه ای نداره
شما تک رقمی میتونین بشین اما باید تلاش کنین

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام من سوم ریاضی ام
> امسال اصلا درس نخوندم حتی واسه نهایی فقط صبح می خوندم
> تا حالا هم خیلی امتحانامو بد دادم
> عربی 16
> شیمی 14
> هندسه 13
> دینی 17
> جبر 17
> زبان فارسی 17
> ...


شما سعی کنید امتحانای باقیمونده رو خوب بدید ، بعد از اون هم نگران نمرتون نباشید ، فرصت ترمیم دارید ... 
امتحاناتون هم تموم شد استارت کنکور رو بزیند . پایه رو عمیق بخونید تست هم کار کنید ...

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> شما سعی کنید امتحانای باقیمونده رو خوب بدید ، بعد از اون هم نگران نمرتون نباشید ، فرصت ترمیم دارید ... 
> امتحاناتون هم تموم شد استارت کنکور رو بزیند . پایه رو عمیق بخونید تست هم کار کنید ...


شما شهریور ترمیم می کنی یا دی؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> شما شهریور ترمیم می کنی یا دی؟


شهریور دو سه تا درسی که تسلط دارم رو امتحان میدم دی هم باقیش رو .

----------


## Behrus58

امثال شما رو میشناسم.
تک رقمی هم بشن یادشون میره کیا تو این تاپیک راهنماییشون کردن.

----------


## MeysAM1999

*زدن این تاپیک خیلی خیلی زوده!
حداقل میزاشتین امتحانا تموم بشه بعد!
این نشون میده که شما کاملا نا امید شدین
اگه کنکور 96  25% هم تأثیر قطعی داشته باشه!(که نمیشه)
75% مال جلسه کنکورتونه!*

----------


## raha..

> سلام من سوم ریاضی ام
> امسال اصلا درس نخوندم حتی واسه نهایی فقط صبح می خوندم
> تا حالا هم خیلی امتحانامو بد دادم
> عربی 16
> شیمی 14
> هندسه 13
> دینی 17
> جبر 17
> زبان فارسی 17
> ...



سلام
می دونی همه چیز به حرف زدن نیست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اگ چیزی میخوای باید براش تلاش کنی......
مهم نیست معدلت 20 یا 8 مهم اینه که باور کنی هدفتو و تلاش کنی براش
باخودت قرار بذار اگتونستی از اینجا به بعد تلاش کنی میتونی تک رقمی بشی امااگ فقط ابراز پشیمانی کنی و هیچ کاری نکنی....
بشین حسابان، هندسه و جبر و فیزیک و شیمی تو تابستون بخون
اگ تونستی ی پیشخوانی هم از 4 ام بکن 
اینجوری حتما موفق میشی
اما مهم اینه که از جات پاشی :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام من سوم ریاضی ام
> امسال اصلا درس نخوندم حتی واسه نهایی فقط صبح می خوندم
> تا حالا هم خیلی امتحانامو بد دادم
> عربی 16
> شیمی 14
> هندسه 13
> دینی 17
> جبر 17
> زبان فارسی 17
> ...


سلام دوست گرام

ببین عزیز دو حالت متصوره ؛ 

1) تاثیر در کنکور 96 مثبت باشه 
2) تاثیر در کنکور 96 قطعی باشه

خب متأسفانه فعلن مشخص نیست  :Yahoo (21):  اگر تاثیر برای 96 قطعی شد شما ناچارا برای رتبه تک رقمی باید بری ترمیم شرکت کنی و نمراتت رو بالا ببری طوری که هیچ درسی نمره ای زیر 19.5 نداشته باشی ، در ضمن پیش دانشگاهی رو هم خوب بخونی چون نمرات پیش هم اگر تاثیر قطعی بشه تاثیر قطعی خواهند داشت  :Yahoo (1): 

اما نظر شخصی خودم اینکه چه تاثیر مثبت شد چه قطعی شهریورماه حتما ترمیم شرکت کن و همه نمراتت رو ترمیم بزن و سعی کن همه رو 20 بگیری ، بعد نهایی هم استارت جدی بزن واسه کنکور ، خب برای رتبه 1 شدن هم ، میانگین عمومی 90 الی 95 میخواد + میانگین اختصاصی 85 الی 90  :Yahoo (1): 

موفق و سرافراز باشی  :Yahoo (1): 
یاعلی(ع)  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## Ali77

> شهریور دو سه تا درسی که تسلط دارم رو امتحان میدم دی هم باقیش رو .


با اجازه استارتر
مگه میشه بخشیش رو تو یه نوبت داد بخشیش رو تو یه نوبت دیگه؟
در ضمن دوستان اگر کسی یکی از درسای نهایی رو بیفته اگه بخواد شهریور بره ترمیم میتونه بره و همزمان اون درس رو هم پاس کنه؟
و اینکه دوستان مشکلی برای ورودی به دانشگاه در مهر ماه پیش نمیاد؟

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> شهریور دو سه تا درسی که تسلط دارم رو امتحان میدم دی هم باقیش رو .


برادر شما فقط یه نوبت می تونی امتحان بدی؟ مثل اینکه از قوانین اطلاع نداری

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

عزيزم شما هنوز ((هيچي))از كنكور نميدونيد و شرايطش و اينا نميدونيد!الان چون براي شما همه چيز امتحانات نهايي هست فكر ميكنب هميشه همين وضع ميمونه!منم تا ٥-٦ماه بعد از نهايي ها مثل تو بودم اما وقتي كاملا رفتم تو نخ كنكور  اصلا نهايي ها رو پٓشيزي!هم حساب نميكردم!نميدونم باور ميكني يا نه اما من الان خداوكيلي يادم نيست معدل كتبيم ١٨و خورده اي بود يا ١٧و خورده اي!نمره ي هر درس كه بماند!!!
شما اين دوره كه گذشت كلا نهايي ها يادت ميره و استرسشون!!درضمن الانم جوگير شدي ميخواي تك رقمي بشي!!!البته منم قبل از اينكه به طور جدي براي كنمور بخونم فكر ميكردم هركي رتبش تو كنمور بالاي ١٠٠بشه مٓشٓنگ هست!!!اما...!

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> برادر شما فقط یه نوبت می تونی امتحان بدی؟ مثل اینکه از قوانین اطلاع نداری


کجا نوشته فقط یک نوبت میشه امتحان داد ؟؟

----------


## SkyWalker313

> شهریور دو سه تا درسی که تسلط دارم رو امتحان میدم دی هم باقیش رو .


داداش میشه همچین کاری کرد؟
نصفشو شهریور امتحان داد نصفشو دی؟
من همه نهایی هارو باس امتحان بدم چون کمتر از 20 ان :Yahoo (106): 
وقتم که کمه تو شهریور برا کنکورم می خوام بندازم جلو خودمو امتحاناهم حتما فشردس
اق سجاد شمام اگه می دونی جواب مارو بد*ه*
8MIT8@ @8MIT8

----------


## Ali77

> داداش میشه همچین کاری کرد؟
> نصفشو شهریور امتحان داد نصفشو دی؟
> من همه نهایی هارو باس امتحان بدم چون کمتر از 20 ان
> وقتم که کمه تو شهریور برا کنکورم می خوام بندازم جلو خودمو امتحاناهم حتما فشردس
> اق سجاد شمام اگه می دونی جواب مارو بد*ه*
> 8MIT8@ @8MIT8


این سوال منم هست.اگه بشه خیلی خوبه.

----------


## Anne Shirley

سلام دوباره ...
اولا خیلی ممنونم که وقت گذاشتید و به سوال من جواب دادید
یه چیزایی هست که باید توضیح بدم ...
دوستی که گفتن بعدها ممکنه یادم بره که چه کسانی منو راهنمایی کردن و ... 
باور کنید این طور نیست و دعای خیر دانش آموزی که شما راهنماییش کردید همیشه پشت سر شما هست هرچند که جز دعا کار دیگه ای ازش برنمیاد
حتی اگه من فراموش هم بکنم مطمئن باشید پاداش شما پیش خدا محفوظه...
در مورد سوالی که پرسیده بودم ...
خب طبیعیه که همه ی  دانش آموزان یا بهتره بگم اکثرشون دوست دارن که رتبه ی تک رقمی بیارن خب منم یکیشون 
ولی این تنها دلیل من براش نیست 
دلایل دیگه ای هم وجود داره که مجال گفتنش نیست ... ولی خیلی مهمن فقط اینو بگم که ممکنه آینده ی منو عوض کنه جدی میگم !
راجع به ترمیم معدل هم تصمیم دارم شرکت کنم ولی فعلا هیچی معلوم نیست با توجه به اینکه من نهایی 95 ام احتمال اینکه بتونم شهریور امتحان بدم خیلی کمه اگه بیفته دی یا خرداد سال بعد هم باز نمیتونم شرکت کنم چون باید امتحانات سال چهارمم رو شرکت کنم ... 
بازم از دوستانی که پاسخ دادن خیلی ممنونم

----------


## saj8jad

> داداش میشه همچین کاری کرد؟
> نصفشو شهریور امتحان داد نصفشو دی؟
> من همه نهایی هارو باس امتحان بدم چون کمتر از 20 ان
> وقتم که کمه تو شهریور برا کنکورم می خوام بندازم جلو خودمو امتحاناهم حتما فشردس
> اق سجاد شمام اگه می دونی جواب مارو بد*ه*
> 8MIT8@ @8MIT8


واسه ترمیم من فقط میدونم مسئول محترم! مربوطه گفته دانش آموزان فقط یک بار حق ترمیم شرکت کردن دارن 

حالا اینکه میشه چند تاش رو شهریور داد و چندتاش رو دی ماه رو نمیدونم باید از آموزش و پرورش! سوال کرد ، بعید هم میدونم بشه همچنین کاری کرد  :Yahoo (1): 

*پ ن :* دلیل ویرایشت هم در نوع خودش جالبه  :Yahoo (4): 





> این سوال منم هست.اگه بشه خیلی خوبه.


بهتره از آموزش و پرورش یا دبیرستان های بزرگسال که برای ترمیم میثبتند نامتون رو سوال کنید  :Y (551):

----------


## AlirezA 1522

فارغ التحصیلان دوره متوسطه که متقاضی ترمیم نمرات درس یا دروس نهایی پایه سوم متوسطه خود می باشندمی توانند برابر مقررات صرفا یکباردر یکی از نوبت های امتحانی خرداد یا شهریور یا دی ماه درس یا دروس مورد نظر را انتخاب ودر امتحانات مربوط شرکت نمایند.   این یکی از بندهای ایین نامشه

----------


## Ali77

> فارغ التحصیلان دوره متوسطه که متقاضی ترمیم نمرات درس یا دروس نهایی پایه سوم متوسطه خود می باشندمی توانند برابر مقررات صرفا یکباردر یکی از نوبت های امتحانی خرداد یا شهریور یا دی ماه درس یا دروس مورد نظر را انتخاب ودر امتحانات مربوط شرکت نمایند.   این یکی از بندهای ایین نامشه


تو سایت دریافت نوشته فارغ التحصیل یعنی کسیکه دیپلم داره.فارغ التحصیلی از پیش لازم نیست برا ترمیم.درسته؟

----------


## SkyWalker313

> واسه ترمیم من فقط میدونم مسئول محترم! مربوطه گفته دانش آموزان فقط یک بار حق ترمیم شرکت کردن دارن 
> 
> حالا اینکه میشه چند تاش رو شهریور داد و چندتاش رو دی ماه رو نمیدونم باید از آموزش و پرورش! سوال کرد ، بعید هم میدونم بشه همچنین کاری کرد 
> 
> *پ ن :* دلیل ویرایشت هم در نوع خودش جالبه 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بهتره از آموزش و پرورش یا دبیرستان های بزرگسال که برای ترمیم میثبتند نامتون رو سوال کنید


:troll (5):
الان زنگ زدم بزرگسالان گفتن که بهشون گفتن که بگن همه رو یه جا می شه داد نه تیکه تیکه
بدبختانه :troll (21):

----------


## Ali77

> تو سایت دریافت نوشته فارغ التحصیل یعنی کسیکه دیپلم داره.فارغ التحصیلی از پیش لازم نیست برا ترمیم.درسته؟


این سوال رو هم میشه بپرسی؟

----------


## saj8jad

> :troll (5):
> الان زنگ زدم بزرگسالان گفتن که بهشون گفتن که بگن همه رو یه جا می شه داد نه تیکه تیکه
> بدبختانه :troll (21):


آره اون مسئول محترم! هم گفته بود از قبلا  :Y (551):

----------


## edin

> سلام دوست گرام
> 
> ببین عزیز دو حالت متصوره ؛ 
> 
> 1) تاثیر در کنکور 96 مثبت باشه 
> 2) تاثیر در کنکور 96 قطعی باشه
> 
> خب متأسفانه فعلن مشخص نیست  اگر تاثیر برای 96 قطعی شد شما ناچارا برای رتبه تک رقمی باید بری ترمیم شرکت کنی و نمراتت رو بالا ببری طوری که هیچ درسی نمره ای زیر 19.5 نداشته باشی ، در ضمن پیش دانشگاهی رو هم خوب بخونی چون نمرات پیش هم اگر تاثیر قطعی بشه تاثیر قطعی خواهند داشت 
> 
> ...


ببخشید شما میدونید تاثیر مثبت رو چطور تاثیر میدن؟ هرکی یچیزی میگه من هنوز متوجه نشدم اخر خوبه یا بد...

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> این سوال رو هم میشه بپرسی؟


ببین بهترین کار اینکه فردا که پنج شنبه است و ادارات بازه بری اموزش و پرورش شهرتون و همه چی رو ازشون بپرسی تا خیالت راحت بشه از اینجا پرسیدن خیلی بهتره

----------


## SkyWalker313

> آره اون مسئول محترم! هم گفته بود از قبلا


خداوکیلی ظلمه 
کل تابستون من الان میره برا ترمیم امتحان نهایی. کنکورم نمیشه خوند
مگه تو همین یه ماهه مونده به کنکور چندتا یه قسمتی از درسای سال سومو هم برا نهایی هم برا کنکور ببندم بره زحمتم کم شه که اونم زحمت زیادی میخواد
کلا امسال به شخصا به ف ن ا (جدا نوشتم سایت سانسور نکنه :Yahoo (4): ) میرم 
ادبیات پیشم هرچی می خونم تموم نمیشه :Yahoo (19):

----------


## saj8jad

> ببخشید شما میدونید تاثیر مثبت رو چطور تاثیر میدن؟ هرکی یچیزی میگه من هنوز متوجه نشدم اخر خوبه یا بد...


سلام

ببینید فرضا رتبه کنکور شما ( بدون اعمال سوابق ، یعنی صرفا خود خود کنکور ) میشه *500 کشوری*

حالا میان تراز سوابقتون رو هم حساب میکنن و 25 درصد در نتیجه کنکورتون اعمال میکنن  

حالا *با اعمال سوابق* این دو حالت رو در نظر داشته باشین ؛ 

*1ـ نتیجه 500 کشوری کنکورتون میشه 400 کشوری ( سوابقتون باعث شد رتبتون بهتر بشه )* 

*2ـ نتیجه 500 کشوری کنکورتون میشه 600 کشوری ( سوابقتون باعث شد رتبتون بدتر بشه )*

*ــ* تاثیر مثبت 1 (زمانی که سوابقتون باعث میشه رتبتون بهتر بشه) ؛ سازمان سنجش میاد رتبه 400 کشوری رو اعمال میکنه

*ــ* تاثیر مثبت 2 (زمانی که سوابقتون باعث میشه رتبتون بدتر بشه) ؛ سازمان سنجش میاد رتبه 500 کشوری (رتبه خود خود کنکور) رو اعمال میکنه

*ــ* تاثیر قطعی ؛ سازمان سنجش میاد رتبه 600 کشوری رو اعمال میکنه


امیدوارم منظورم رو رسونده باشم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## selena karimi

> سلام من سوم ریاضی ام
> امسال اصلا درس نخوندم حتی واسه نهایی فقط صبح می خوندم
> تا حالا هم خیلی امتحانامو بد دادم
> عربی 16
> شیمی 14
> هندسه 13
> دینی 17
> جبر 17
> زبان فارسی 17
> ...




سلام ... در یه صورت میشه اونم اینه که حداکثر یک هفته بعد از اخرین امتحانت *تصمیم قطعیتو* گرفته باشی .... فقط کافیه وسط کارت *یک لحظه شک کنی* که مگه منم میتونم ؟؟؟؟. اون وقت دیگه *کارت ساخته است* . من خودم از ترازای پایین رسیدم به هفت هزار .... شدنش سخته اما وقتی میرسی یه لحظه ی فوق العاده است . *تو بهترینی , بهترین
*
چرخ بر هم زنم ار غیر مرادم گردد                  ..............                     من نه آنم که زبونی کشم از چرخ فلک

موفق باشی

----------


## mehdi.78

> سلام
> 
> ببینید فرضا رتبه کنکور شما ( بدون اعمال سوابق ، یعنی صرفا خود خود کنکور ) میشه *500 کشوری*
> 
> حالا میان تراز سوابقتون رو هم حساب میکنن و 25 درصد در نتیجه کنکورتون اعمال میکنن  
> 
> حالا *با اعمال سوابق* این دو حالت رو در نظر داشته باشین ؛ 
> 
> *1ـ نتیجه 500 کشوری کنکورتون میشه 400 کشوری ( سوابقتون باعث شد رتبتون بهتر بشه )* 
> ...


خب حالا میشه بدون تاثیر سوابق رتبه ۱ شد؟

----------


## saj8jad

> خب حالا میشه بدون تاثیر سوابق رتبه ۱ شد؟


درصد های مورد نیاز رتبه 1 رو بزنی بله  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mehdi.78

> درصد های مورد نیاز رتبه 1 رو بزنی بله


ینی بین ۹۰تا ۱۰۰؟
حالا یکی بیاد دقیقا عین من بزنه و معدلش ۲۰ باشه ولی برا من ۱۸ چقد ازش عقب میمونم تو همین تاثیر مثبت؟🌷

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> ینی بین ۹۰تا ۱۰۰؟
> حالا یکی بیاد دقیقا عین من بزنه و معدلش ۲۰ باشه ولی برا من ۱۸ چقد ازش عقب میمونم تو همین تاثیر مثبت؟������


توی تاثیر مثبت با این 90 درصد تقریبا 3-5 درصد عقبید به خاطر 2 نمره.

----------


## saj8jad

> ینی بین ۹۰تا ۱۰۰؟
> حالا یکی بیاد دقیقا عین من بزنه و معدلش ۲۰ باشه ولی برا من ۱۸ چقد ازش عقب میمونم تو همین تاثیر مثبت؟������


ــ عمومی میانگین حدود 95

ــ اختصاصی میانگین حدود 90

عزیزم تاثیر مثبته 

شما تو ذهنت دو نفر رو در نظر بگیر ، فرضا هر دو رتبشون مشترک میشه *5 کشور* حالا معدل یکی 20 هستش معدل اون یکی 10 هستش  

خب اونی که معدلش 20 بود سوابقش براش تاثیر گذاشته شده ترازش فرضا شده x ، حالا اونی که معدلش 10 بود سوابقش رو براش تاثیر ندادن (تاثیر مثبت) و ملاک رو گذاشتن نتیجه خود کنکور (100 کنکور) و ترازش میشه x و این دو نفر مشترک رتبشون میشه 5 کشور ، گرفتی چی شد داداش؟  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saj8jad

> توی تاثیر مثبت با این 90 درصد تقریبا 3-5 درصد عقبید به خاطر 2 نمره.


چطوری همچنین چیزی ممکنه محمد جان؟  :Yahoo (35): 

تراز امتحان نهایی که از تراز کنکور کمتره تازه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> چطوری همچنین چیزی ممکنه محمد جان؟ 
> 
> تراز امتحان نهایی که از تراز کنکور کمتره تازه


یه روز چن ساعت وقت گذاشتم محاسباتش رو انجام دادم  :Yahoo (4):  تراز نهایی رو اگه درصدی در نظر بگیریم کسی که 20 اومده 100 درصد از اون 25 درصد رو داره و کسی که 18 اومده مثلا 80 درصد از 20 درصد داره (نمیشه تراز رو اینجوری محاسبه کرد فقط فرض میکنم) اگه تاثیر مثبت باشه و دو نفر 90 زده باشن یکی نمره نهایی 20 اونیکی 18 در این صورت اون بیسته درصد کلش میشه 0.75*90 + 1*25 = 92.5 و اونیکی که تاثیرش مثبته دو حالت پیش میاد ! یکی 90 * 0.75 + 0.8 * 25 = 87.5 و اونیکی 90 *1 + 0.8 * 0 که میشه 90 . خب چون معدلش ترازشو اورده پایین همون 90 رو حساب میکنن ......

----------


## M.javaddd

همه تلاش و زورتو بزن..بقیش رو بسپار دست خدا

----------


## DR.MAM

دوستان بنظرتون احتمالا تاثیر معدل برای کنکور 96 چجوریه؟

----------


## saj8jad

> یه روز چن ساعت وقت گذاشتم محاسباتش رو انجام دادم  تراز نهایی رو اگه درصدی در نظر بگیریم کسی که 20 اومده 100 درصد از اون 25 درصد رو داره و کسی که 18 اومده مثلا 80 درصد از 20 درصد داره (نمیشه تراز رو اینجوری محاسبه کرد فقط فرض میکنم) اگه تاثیر مثبت باشه و دو نفر 90 زده باشن یکی نمره نهایی 20 اونیکی 18 در این صورت اون بیسته درصد کلش میشه 0.75*90 + 1*25 = 92.5 و اونیکی که تاثیرش مثبته دو حالت پیش میاد ! یکی 90 * 0.75 + 0.8 * 25 = 87.5 و اونیکی 90 *1 + 0.8 * 0 که میشه 90 . خب چون معدلش ترازشو اورده پایین همون 90 رو حساب میکنن ......


ببین محمد جان من اصلا به این اعداد و ارقام و محاسباتی که میگی کاری ندارم  :Yahoo (1):  البته سوء تفاضل! پیش نیاد  :Yahoo (94): 

تاثیر مثبت یعنی چی؟یعنی اگر رتبت رو خوب کرد اعمال بشه و اِلا ملاک پذیرش 100 درصد خود کنکور باشه یعنی 100 تراز خود آزمون کنکور تمام

خب حالا شما بیا دو نفر رو در نظر بگیر ، در نظر گرفتی؟!  :Yahoo (4): 

خب حالا ببین فرضا یکی *درصد های نسبتا خوبی داره + معدلش هم 20 هستش* حالا نفر بعدی *درصد های توپی داره + معدلش هم 10 هستش!*


خب حالا صرفا نتیجه خود کنکور (بدون اعمال سوابق) این دو نفر  میشه ؛

ـ معدل 20ـه : 100 کشوری
ـ معدل 10ـه : 5 کشوری

خب حالا نتیجه کنکور با اعمال سوابق تحصیلی این دو نفر میشه ؛

ـ معدل 20ـه : 5 کشوری
ـ معدل 10ـه : 1100 کشوری


خب حالا *چون سوابق تحصیلی صرفا به صورت تاثیر مثبت اعمال* میشه ، *هر دو نفر به طور مشترک رتبشون میشه 5 کشور* 

گرفتی چی شد داداشی یا نه؟  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_ترمیم شهریور شرکت کن اگه سال بعد مثبت بود که هیچ با این معدلم میشه_

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> ببین محمد جان من اصلا به این اعداد و ارقام و محاسباتی که میگی کاری ندارم  البته سوء تفاضل! پیش نیاد 
> 
> تاثیر مثبت یعنی چی؟یعنی اگر رتبت رو خوب کرد اعمال بشه و اِلا ملاک پذیرش 100 درصد خود کنکور باشه یعنی 100 تراز خود آزمون کنکور تمام
> 
> خب حالا شما بیا دو نفر رو در نظر بگیر ، در نظر گرفتی؟! 
> 
> خب حالا ببین فرضا یکی *درصد های نسبتا خوبی داره + معدلش هم 20 هستش* حالا نفر بعدی *درصد های توپی داره + معدلش هم 10 هستش!*
> 
> 
> ...


این که آره اون مثال بالا رو برای درصد یکسان گفتم . تاثیر مثبت برای معدل 10 فقط کنکوره ولی کمی به معدل 20 کمک میکنه

----------


## Anne Shirley

تا اون جایی که من دیدم یکی از شرایط ترمیم معدل فارغ التحصیل بودنه . 
امکانش هست یکم توضیح بدید منظور از فارغ التحصیل چیه؟
یعنی دیپلم گرفته باشیم یا باید چهارم رو هم تموم کنیم بعد اقدام کنیم؟
برای کسی که خرداد 95 نهایی داده امکان داره شهریور مجددا امتحان بده؟

----------


## saj8jad

> این که آره اون مثال بالا رو برای درصد یکسان گفتم . تاثیر مثبت برای معدل 10 فقط کنکوره ولی کمی به معدل 20 کمک میکنه


آره تا حدودی داداش ولی اختلاف رتبه آنچنان ملموس نخواهد بود  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saj8jad

> تا اون جایی که من دیدم یکی از شرایط ترمیم معدل فارغ التحصیل بودنه . 
> امکانش هست یکم توضیح بدید منظور از فارغ التحصیل چیه؟
> یعنی دیپلم گرفته باشیم یا باید چهارم رو هم تموم کنیم بعد اقدام کنیم؟
> برای کسی که خرداد 95 نهایی داده امکان داره شهریور مجددا امتحان بده؟


به نظرم دیپلمت رو بگیری میتونی ترمیم شرکت کنی  :Yahoo (1):  ، چون ترمیم اصلا ربطی به مدرک پیش دانشگاهی نداره  :Y (551):

----------

